# White Pimple-like Bump on Paw



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like an ordinary milium to me.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh wow, I thought only newborns got those for some reason. It does look like one though. Nice to know.


----------

